# Control Valve Problem LA950



## dtruer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have an L4350 w/ LA950 loader. The control lever will move front to back and left but not to the right which controls the tilt upward. It feels like there's something solid blocking its travel. Everything is okay externally so before I tear it apart I'm looking for advice and maybe a parts diagram for the valve. $975.00 for new valve. I'm willing to explore for that amount of $. Any good help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum dtruer! Just a thought....Does the controller have any form of function lockout? Some do and others don't, and those that do typically are in the bucket functions.


----------

